# Express Drivers wanted



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

*Express Motorsports On Road Team*

Express Motorsports is looking for 2 On Road racers to promote our products. We offer stock and 19T motors and 4200 batteries as our most common products. If you feel you have what it takes ,feel free to E Mail me at [email protected] to hear from you soon...  

[email protected]
WWW.tmxpress.net


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

Mr. Tag you have email


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Still going thru the E mails but there is still a opening for somebody with right resume...


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey all.. Our store front on web site has been up dated.. We still have a few openings for some regional racers.. E Mail resume to [email protected]


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Express A mains results...

Some I will post few I cant.... 

Congrats to the entire team for a great Team Job well done on and off track. You all are great to work with and spend a week with.

Here are a few for now.. Im sure Jason will have a great race report tuesday at latest... 

A Main results

Stock 1/12

Paul Ciccarelo ........Q2 finish 3rd Express tuned stock
Jason Schreffler......Q6 finish 10th 

Stock foam

Larry Fairtrace....... Q6 Finish 1st Champion 
Jason Schreffler.. TQ finish 2nd 
Robbie Dodge.......Q9 finish 6th 
Justin Lessard.....Q10 from bump up finished 7th m

19T Rubber

Brandon Melton...Q7 finished 2nd


Stock Rubber

Brandon Melton.......Q7 finish 2nd
Dennis Storti..........Q4 finished 4th
John Tag................Q5 finished 7th
Larry Fairtrace..........TQ finished 8th


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

you have emails


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Did you get my email.

[email protected]
Ben VanDoorn


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

No.. Try [email protected]


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

YGM

Jim


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

bean's my hero said:


> YGM
> 
> Jim


Oh brother....here we go....One bad race and your sending your resume around

EA


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

LOL>>>>>>>

Hey EA Thanks for the charge on the line and added decal....LOL


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

John Tag said:


> LOL>>>>>>>
> 
> Hey EA Thanks for the charge on the line and added decal....LOL


No problem...I seen that sticker stuck to the wall of the hotel...or it could have been one of Herrmans or Mo's.....LOL

EA


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

I got mine... :tongue:


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Did you get my email yet thanks.BEN VANDOORN


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Patientance Grasshopper, Tag probably has 400 aps to go through.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

I Know But He Gave Me A New Email Adress


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Still never recived anything.. Be sure [email protected] or try [email protected]


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey all.. Sorry but our team is now full.. Thanks for all the replies via e mails and such. We only have 1 spot open for a National level driver.. Like Ea or Jim Herrmann for example... :dude:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey guys, even if you don't get on John's team, John's stuff is well worth purchasing and running. I've been running his stock motors, 19-turn motors, and batteries and his stuff is top notch.  Don't forget you can also order motor brushes and other r/c items from him.

-Rich


----------

